# Wacom Cintiq 24HD - Picture from Wacom



## Arshes Nei (Sep 9, 2011)

http://c.chinavisual.com/2011/09/09/c78725/index.shtml

http://www.engadget.com/2011/08/18/wacom-cintiq-24hd-approved-by-fcc-makes-us-wish-we-went-to-art/

Enjoy, drool, get mad you may never be able to afford one XD


----------



## Zydala (Sep 9, 2011)

aaaaaaaaaaa

;_;


----------



## Aden (Sep 9, 2011)

I'd be able to afford one, but I'm not good or prolific enough to justify it. 2hardcore4me


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm going to have to work a lot of over time before I can buy something like that or.... get a better job.  Perhaps it was silly of me to think this but I was rather hoping that Cintiqs would come down in price instead of just becoming more awesome and unaffordable.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 9, 2011)

puts my face on the screen

edit
i dont want to get in trouble
exchange fce for whateve ryou want


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 13, 2011)

http://www.wacom.com/en/Products/Cintiq/Cintiq24HD.aspx

$2500


----------



## mapdark (Sep 15, 2011)

2500$ .. yeah.. Way too expensive.

I was thinking getting the 12 inches one though.


----------



## Paladaen (Oct 8, 2011)

To be honest Cintiq will be the last tablet I'd ever buy.
I had Cintiq myself some time ago and it took me about 2-5 months to get rid of it to finally sell it.
Then I bought back Intuos4M. (I got the 'pleasure' and pleasure to test many tablets and sizes, hehe : D )
But now... What the hell would I do with 30kg on my glass desk? XD
Being serious again, I wouldn't recommend Cintiq to anyone, but it's just my opinion.


----------



## Zydala (Oct 8, 2011)

Paladaen said:


> To be honest Cintiq will be the last tablet I'd ever buy.
> I had Cintiq myself some time ago and it took me about 2-5 months to get rid of it to finally sell it.
> Then I bought back Intuos4M. (I got the 'pleasure' and pleasure to test many tablets and sizes, hehe : D )
> But now... What the hell would I do with 30kg on my glass desk? XD
> Being serious again, I wouldn't recommend Cintiq to anyone, but it's just my opinion.



But _why_ is it your opinion? You don't tell us any reasons to stay away from it, just that you didn't like it.

Meanwhile my illustration teacher just bought an old one off a friend (b/c the friend bought the above one and needed to sell the old one) and he says it was the best purchase he ever made as a graphic novel artist because he finds the feedback of the screen immeasurably useful since he works digitally so much. He likes the pressure sensitivity and the screen and says it was a great purchase

But when you don't tell me why it was a bad purchase for you I can't help but make assumptions about it, and that doesn't help my decision to eventually invest in one or not. :\


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 8, 2011)

Let's see, someone who hasn't shown an FA page or much else, or the opinions of professionals and artists working their butt off who highly recommend it and consider it an investment....

hmmm.....


----------



## Wobblegong (Oct 8, 2011)

Ilayas said:


> Perhaps it was silly of me to think this but I was rather hoping that Cintiqs would come down in price instead of just becoming more awesome and unaffordable.


_Stoppit stoppit stoppit if I hope hard enough I will make it happen with the power of my mind_

Enjoy: check.
Drool: check.
Get mad that I will never be able to (justify) get(ting) one: checkMATE.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 8, 2011)

i will get my sugardaddy sex slave master to buy me it

then ill take pics of me using it n make you all jelly


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 8, 2011)

*looks at the Cintiq 21UX his roommate got last month*

She's kinda sore that the 24HD was announced while her 21UX was in shipping.


----------



## Zydala (Oct 8, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> *looks at the Cintiq 21UX his roommate got last month*
> 
> She's kinda sore that the 24HD was announced while her 21UX was in shipping.



Oucchh :S haha. That's technology for you, isn't it? 

Though I can't help but wonder what Wacom will do after the HD... like, how they'll improve it further. Maybe do something like a 'portable'? Paintbrush? Attach an espresso machine? (That would actually be pretty useful for illustrators with deadlines!)


----------



## Deo (Oct 8, 2011)

Is prostitution still illegal? I'd so sell my body for one.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 8, 2011)

Deo said:


> Is prostitution still illegal? I'd so sell my body for one.


Legal where I live B)


----------



## Deo (Oct 8, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Legal where I live B)


well bby u got $2500?
:V


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 8, 2011)

Deo said:


> well bby u got $2500?
> :V


You can be my pimp


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 8, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> *looks at the Cintiq 21UX his roommate got last month*
> 
> She's kinda sore that the 24HD was announced while her 21UX was in shipping.



Well the 21UX you can still rotate. The 24 you cannot. So there's still some advantages. Also I hear there are problems with compatibility or screen flickering with the HD ones. Compatibility problems are with the Art Pen. Another person is getting a lot of light bleed.

So I'll wait a bit to decide whether or not to get the 21 or HD.


----------



## Werewolfhero (Oct 9, 2011)

would like to atleast get the small cintiq one of these days, but right now don't have the cash


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 9, 2011)

The problem with the smaller Cintiqs is there is a lot more jitter towards the edges. The smaller space makes it harder to work on the image as a whole. They're also not that portable. They heat up quite a bit.

At first you may not think about this because you're working with a tablet, and many of you are working on a smaller area. But remember you're working ON THE SCREEN. So a different dynamic occurs. 

To help get you an idea http://www.youtube.com/user/daarken (some videos may not be safe for work due to artistic nudity)

He works at 1/4 the resolution and does not zoom in often. He lists his reasons why. When you zoom in you tend to over-work a part and not see it as a whole. A smaller cintiq screen size will probably get you into the habit of zooming in as a solution due to that limitation.


----------



## mapdark (Oct 9, 2011)

Paladaen said:


> To be honest Cintiq will be the last tablet I'd ever buy.
> I had Cintiq myself some time ago and it took me about 2-5 months to get rid of it to finally sell it.
> Then I bought back Intuos4M. (I got the 'pleasure' and pleasure to test many tablets and sizes, hehe : D )
> But now... What the hell would I do with 30kg on my glass desk? XD
> Being serious again, I wouldn't recommend Cintiq to anyone, but it's just my opinion.



Coudl you PLEASE give a reason WHY at least?

Because I can't see how trying to awkwardly synchronise moving your hand on a non-visual medium with what you see on the screen is better than ACTUALLY DRAWING on a visual surface!

My boyfriend has a 12 inches cintiq and it,s just soooo wonderful to work with!


----------



## serbus (Oct 9, 2011)

I wouldn't get a Cintiq because *a)* I really like the fact that my hand is out of the way when I draw and *b)* if the pen nibs are anything like the Intuos 4's then the screen would get scratched up pretty quickly and that would bother me a lot.  Also, something that large would not fit in my backpack and part of a good painting experience (for me) is serene, diverse environments.  I love to paint while camping, hiking, in a coffee shop, at school, and waiting for my car at the Tire and Lube.  Being portable is why I love my current tablet so much.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 10, 2011)

The nibs do not scratch up the tablet.
You can also get a screen protector.

Even a laptop and tablet aren't as portable.
Sketchbooks are more portable


----------



## oMari (Oct 12, 2011)

I wont be getting one until I am much better than I am now. Even then I doubt I'll be getting one. I just don't see the attraction with the Cintiq. I get that it's a monitor-like thing you can draw on. That's cool I guess, but I don't think the price is worth it. Plus I enjoy working on my tablet the way it is now way too much. (Intuos4)


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 12, 2011)

oMari said:


> I wont be getting one until I am much better than I am now. Even then I doubt I'll be getting one. I just don't see the attraction with the Cintiq. I get that it's a monitor-like thing you can draw on. That's cool I guess, but I don't think the price is worth it. Plus I enjoy working on my tablet the way it is now way too much. (Intuos4)



Well trying several different similar devices and the cintiq. I also own a tablet PC and other devices like a DS and smartphones. There is a bit more intuitiveness from drawing on the monitor vs drawing with the tablet. Since the newest cintiqs have the same shortcuts as the intuos 4 it's even more powerful. It's a lot faster when it comes to inking or precision because of that intuitiveness.

I can understand the debate about it being worth it due to high cost. However, if the cost was lower or anyone could get one, then there would be no debate, and people would probably NOT use a tablet (with only portability being a debate...).


----------



## Zydala (Oct 12, 2011)

oMari said:


> I wont be getting one until I am much better than I am now. Even then I doubt I'll be getting one. I just don't see the attraction with the Cintiq. I get that it's a monitor-like thing you can draw on. That's cool I guess, but I don't think the price is worth it. Plus I enjoy working on my tablet the way it is now way too much. (Intuos4)



Basically your brain has to be re-wired to get the hand-eye coordination of working with a tablet and it's not always very easy; for a lot of people it's hard to get used to the disconnect between what you're hand is doing versus what your eyes are seeing.

Working with a tablet like a Cintiq though is a benefit to some because you're receiving direct visual feedback with what you're doing with your hands, which makes it feel more like you're manipulating an actual physical medium than just a mouse on a screen. Since I like that part of traditional medium, the cintiq appeals a lot more to me than a regular tablet.

But like you said, for people who don't really feel they need that part of it (and the dual-monitor options, and the buttons, and tilt effects, and OOH special nibs) then it's not really worth the money. Especially if you already have an intuos 4 which has most of those bells and whistles


----------

